# Solved: button image not showing up in IE



## skyhigh007

Hi

why is it that the button images show up in firefox, opera, safari and not IE for the following code?



Code:


<input name="button" class="subscribe" type="submit" value="">




Code:


 input.subscribe{
   
   height: 15px;
   width: 80px;
   margin: 0 0 0 4px;
   padding: 0;
   border: none;
   background-image:url(../images/subscribe.gif);
   cursor: pointer;
}


----------



## tomdkat

Great question! I have NO idea why IE won't show the background image for the button, so I'll fall back on my "IE sucks" position. 

Are you trying this on IE6 or IE7? I just worked up a test case and it failed in IE6 (Maxthon 2.0.9) for me.

Peace...


----------



## skyhigh007

I tried on IE7 and it doesn't work.


----------



## tomdkat

See if this helps you any.

Peace...


----------



## skyhigh007

Thanks for the link! I guess I have to use CSS instead of image for the button. If I use then on Safari, the default word "submit" will appear on top of the image.


----------



## Jayec

Does IE7 require data in _Value_?? And if so then try a non breaking space ( )


----------



## skyhigh007

Even If i put &nbsp;, the image won't show up. Anyway, the IE requires border style.


----------



## tomdkat

So, it's working now?

Peace...


----------



## skyhigh007

Yea, its working now! IE needs to add borders around the button, where Opera, Firefox, and Safari, you dont need too.


----------

